# Oxygen Regulator Won't Fit Bernzomatic O2 Cylinger



## Hoser (20/6/12)

So I bought the More Beer Oxygen regulator and a disposable oxygen bottle. I was excited to use it tonight only to discover that the regulator doesn't seem to fit my Bernzomatic disposable bottle. I know it's left hand thread so that's not the issue. In my frustration I've really tried to force it down but it's only stripping the thread on the oxygen bottle. 

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Florian (20/6/12)

Very odd, mine fit perfectly, same reg and bottle. Unless morebeer have changed the reg? I remember hearing something about the supply of these regs not being endless, manufacturer closed down or whatever.

Maybe give it another try with a clear head tomorrow, that sometimes works for me if things don't work out.


----------



## davo4772 (20/6/12)

My original reg from More Beer was damaged before it left the warehouse (Which they replaced with no dramas) The damaged reg had received a knock somewhere which had slightly deformed the thread. Hard to see but it would'nt thread correctly.
Have a good look at the thread for damage.
I live in Preston so if you get stuck you are welcome to have a look at mine to compare.


Dave


----------



## fraser_john (21/6/12)

I bought my regulator from Williams Brewing and the O2 bottle from Bunnings, no problem with them screwing together, not sure what your issue might be.


----------



## Malted (21/6/12)

I know MoreBeer call them a regulator but to my knowledge they are technically a valve, I could be wrong and who cares what is is huh? As long as it stops the O2 coming out all at once. 

Bloody Green shed! I have ordered in O2 cylinders and the twat behind the counter at special orders reckoned that the national franchise has not bought disposable bernzomatic cyclinders since 2007. I guess that is why I never heard back from that store and had to go to another to get some action, though it is 10 days later and I still haven't got them...


----------



## fraser_john (21/6/12)

Malted said:


> I know MoreBeer call them a regulator but to my knowledge they are technically a valve, I could be wrong and who cares what is is huh? As long as it stops the O2 coming out all at once.
> 
> Bloody Green shed! I have ordered in O2 cylinders and the twat behind the counter at special orders reckoned that the national franchise has not bought disposable bernzomatic cyclinders since 2007. I guess that is why I never heard back from that store and had to go to another to get some action, though it is 10 days later and I still haven't got them...



I was told that they had changed distributors when I ordered mine from the green shed. I also found out after the fact that they had to order $100 minimum order from the distributor and ended up buying several other Bernzomatic items, which the knucklehead at the special order counter tried to make me pay for when picking up my cylinder.

Sheesh, how hard is it to do business these days?


----------



## razz (21/6/12)

Masters stores are stocking Benzomatic cylinders. Can't help with the thread problem.


----------



## Florian (21/6/12)

Yep, Masters sells them, $29 for 59g, in the welding section.


----------



## Hoser (21/6/12)

david72 said:


> My original reg from More Beer was damaged before it left the warehouse (Which they replaced with no dramas) The damaged reg had received a knock somewhere which had slightly deformed the thread. Hard to see but it would'nt thread correctly.
> Have a good look at the thread for damage.
> I live in Preston so if you get stuck you are welcome to have a look at mine to compare.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. I'll reach out to More Beer and see if I can understand what the deal is.

Appreciate the offer to compare - I'll give that a go as a next step if I need to.

Cheers!


----------



## TBird (25/2/13)

fraser_john said:


> I bought my regulator from Williams Brewing and the O2 bottle from Bunnings, no problem with them screwing together, not sure what your issue might be.


An old post, but did you have any difficulty getting your gear from Williams Brewing?

I just contacted them regarding the regulator and was advised that they don't do international orders.

Perhaps they've changed their policy since your order.

Cheers


----------



## mfdes (4/11/13)

Sorry to revive old thread yet again...

I'm having similar issues to OP: the thread on the reg does not fit that in the Bernzomatic bottle. No matter how carefully I try to align them, no joy. I watched the video from Connor Breware, and that's exactly how I've been trying. Is this a common problem? It seems a very cheaply made piece.

M


----------



## Grainer (4/11/13)

You probably have the wrong regulator as oxygen has a different thread from inert gas regulators.. one is left thread and one right.???? Just a educated guess.. to stop explosions as oxygen is highly combustable and this prevents accidents.. maybe get the right regulator :blink:

check out my thread for an alternative. I used a masters oxygen conversion kit to attach to the benzomatic oxygen bottle..

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29969-wort-aeration/page-6


----------



## mckenry (22/1/14)

Grainer said:


> You probably have the wrong regulator as oxygen has a different thread from inert gas regulators.. one is left thread and one right.???? Just a educated guess.. to stop explosions as oxygen is highly combustable and this prevents accidents.. maybe get the right regulator :blink:
> 
> check out my thread for an alternative. I used a masters oxygen conversion kit to attach to the benzomatic oxygen bottle..
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29969-wort-aeration/page-6



Digging around looking for threads about oxy kits.
Sorry Grainer, but I cant leave this alone. Oxygen is not highly combustible or even lowly combustible. Oxygen is not flammable. For combustion, there needs to be a fuel (and oxygen). The commonly misunderstood fact is, that some fuels, eg hot oily rags, which cant burst into flame around normal concentrations of o2 in air (20.9%) MAY ignite when exposed to higher a concentration of o2. Therefore people think oxygen is highly flammable. Oxygen is just a required piece of the puzzle. If you light a match in a high o2 atmoshere it will burn very brightly. The atmosphere around you will not explode. If you light a match in a low o2 atmosphere, it will burn dimly and go out quickly.


----------

